

Ask HN: Looking for an iOS developer in NY. - ratsimihah

If you&#x27;re an iOS developer with a year or two of professional experience based in New York City and looking for a full-time position at an exciting NYC startup, reach out!<p>contact at ratsimihah dot com
======
logn
You might give [http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/) a call. They
post here on HN sometimes and they service mostly the SF and NY areas for
development and connect you with engineers.

Also see the monthly hiring threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827545)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827554)

~~~
ratsimihah
Cool, thanks! It seems to be for freelancers, though. What I need is a
developer for a full-time position. Let me edit the post.

